

What Extremely Successful People Were Doing At Age 25 - acdanger
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/what-extremely-successful-people-were-doing-at-age-25-152646120.html

======
hojoff79
Did anyone else know that about Tim Allen? That is crazy.

Not surprisingly, it seems like the tech entrepreneurs were already on their
way at 25. Classic theme of more entrepreneurial vs. corporate America
hierarchy?

